
Daimler and BMW-backed Kapten rides into London with anti-Uber ad campaign - Freako_Sarcasio
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/16/kapten-rides-into-london/
======
NotPaidToPost
I don't care what tax they pay, that's nothing to do with the service I get as
a customer.

Regarding VAT, this is perfectly legitimate under EU, Dutch, and UK law. The
VAT rate they pay by processing in the Netherlands (which is 0, I believe) is
legal and a measure by the Dutch to attract business into the country.

I note that they claim that they are and will remain cheaper than the
competition (Uber, etc). That is good for me as customer. But since they play
the ethical card perhaps they should explain how they intend to turn a profit
for them and a good income for their drivers when others are bleeding money...

~~~
whenchamenia
As a citizen, you are very much a customer of your state. If your roads suck,
because things are cheap thanks to tax avoidance, you have yourself to blame.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Glad we agree that it is pure hypocrisy to blame a private company for simply
acting within the law...

